# verbo gustar



## crisantamo

Veo en las gramaticas la conjugacion "gusto" "gusté", pero nunca vi a alguien decir, "yo gusto", siempre veo "me gusta", no entiendo qué pasa con las reglas gramaticales de este verbo.


----------



## MOC

Não é o mesmo. Está a pensar na forma como o verbo é usado em português.

"Yo le gusto" significa que o "ele" da frase gosta de mim e não que eu gosto de alguma coisa. O mesmo para "gusté" embora noutro tempo verbal.


----------



## Outsider

O verbo espanhol _gustar_ é normalmente reflexivo. Em vez de "gosto de" tal, diz-se _me gusta_ tal.

Pode-se também usar o verbo como em português, mas isso é antiquado.


----------



## crisantamo

Outsider said:


> O verbo espanhol _gustar_ é normalmente reflexivo. Em vez de "gosto de" tal, diz-se _me gusta_ tal.
> 
> Pode-se também usar o verbo como em português, mas isso é antiquado.


 

Olá! Entao, você respondeu certo, mas nas gramáticas eu vejo que eles apresentam a conjugaçao para yo: gusto; tú: gustas; él: gusta, e é isso que nao entendo. Se é um verbo reflexivo, e não se usa decir "yo gusto" e sim, "a mí me gusta", pq na gramatica este verbo aparece conjugado assim?


----------



## Outsider

Penso que não se diz muito _yo gusto_ (eu gosto), mas já se diz por exemplo _yo *le* gusto_ (gosta de mim). Para quê complicar as coisas? _Gustarle a X_ conjuga-se como _gustar_, portanto basta indicar a conjugação deste último.


----------



## -Luciana-

hola, agrego algo a la consulta de Crisantamo y es que nosotros por ejemplo decimos "yo gusto de Pablo" o "gustás de Pablo?" o  también "(vos/tú) gustás un caramelo?" en este último ejemplo podés o no decir el pronombre vos/tú. De todos modos lo que mas se usa es decir "me gusta Pablo" o "te gusta Pablo?" y "querés un caramelo?". Espero haberte ayudado Crisantamo! y saludos!!


----------



## Alandria

Eu aprendi que "gustarse" é "gostar", mas a minha professora de espanhol sempre me pede para aoociá-lo a "agradar" por conta de ser um verbo pronominal.

*Me gustan* las flores = eu gosto das flores = *me agradam* as flores

Assim fica mais fácil saber como usar o verbo no Espanhol.


----------



## Tomby

É uma boa dica. 
No obstante Outsider já indicou no #3 que "_Pode-se também usar o verbo como em português, mas isso é antiquado._" 
E nesse aspecto tem razão. Por exemplo, podemos dizer sem receio do ridículo "*Él gusta de la buena mesa*" [gastrónomo], coincidindo totalmente com o português. 
Também podemos dizer "*Le* gustan las flores" (a él o a ella), igualmente "*Le* agradan las flores", como indicou a Alandría.
E assim por diante: Me, te, nos, ....
Enfim, duendes da gramática.


----------



## Montsuel

crisantamo said:


> Olá! Entao, você respondeu certo, mas nas gramáticas eu vejo que eles apresentam a conjugaçao para yo: gusto; tú: gustas; él: gusta, e é isso que nao entendo. Se é um verbo reflexivo, e não se usa decir "yo gusto" e sim, "a mí me gusta", pq na gramatica este verbo aparece conjugado assim?



estrictamente hablando, esas son las conjugaciones correctas del verbo, pero el verbo GUSTAR requiere de un pronombre de objeto indirecto que indique quién *recibe *el gusto, mientras el sujeto de la oración es la persona (o cosa) que *da *gusto. De ahí que las formas más comunes son la tercera persona del singular y del plural.

hay varios verbos que se utilizan de forma similar: interesar, encantar, etc


----------



## lazarus1907

El verbo "gustar" no es pronominal según la mayoría de las gramáticas en español, aunque puede que sea una cuestión de terminología.

Lo que resulta agradable es normalemente el sujeto, y el complemento indirecto (me, te, le, nos, os, les) es la persona a la que le agrada.

También puede usarse como transitivo, como sinónimo de saborear, y como intransitivo con "de", pero como dijo Outsider, suena casi medieval.


----------



## Montsuel

aclaración: no quise decir que 'gustar' sea un verbo exclusivamente pronominal.
acá está todo perfectamente explicado:
culturitalia.uibk.ac.at/hispanoteca/Foro-preguntas/ARCHIVO-Foro/Gustar-querer-amar.htm


----------



## Carlospalmar

Outsider said:


> O verbo espanhol _gustar_ é normalmente reflexivo. Em vez de "gosto de" tal, diz-se _me gusta_ tal.
> 
> Pode-se também usar o verbo como em português, mas isso é antiquado.


 
O verbo gustar em castelhano é usado em forma pronominal dependendo do sentido. Em castelhano se diz : A mi *me* gusta el chocolate por exemplo. Para a pergunta: ¿*Le* gusta (a usted, a él, a ella,) el chocolate?
_(A mi_ ) pode-se omitir, é usado para énfasis, mas o pronóme *me *é obrigatorio. Em castelhano é incorreto dizer yo gusto chocolate ou gusto chocolate. Esse é um erro que cometem os estrangeiros. Por exemplo em inglês, I like chocolate, ou em português (eu) gosto de chocolate. Mas quando a gente quer transmitir esa idéa em castelhano deve usar o verbo na forma pronominal. 
As formas não pronominais como:  gusto de la primavera é usado em poemas, mas na fala normal se diz *me* gusta la primavera, ou a mi me gusta la primavera com maior énfasis. Tem outros usos. Mas acho que a pergunta foi sobre o uso pronominal do verbo gustar. 

Saludos.
C


----------



## kriterio_abroad_uk

Creo que si el verbo fuera reflexivo, sería "gustarse" en infinitivo y no solamente "gustar". 

Así que cuando se conjuga con un pronombre de objeto indirecto, será pronominal y jamás será reflexivo. 

Alguien en desacuerdo? Por favor que me lo diga. Gracias,


----------

